# bhyve vga passthrough



## abishai (Mar 19, 2016)

Can bhyve passthrough entire videocard to windows guest ? I need this for proprietary video surveilance software.


----------



## grehan@ (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't believe so. There are issues with the legacy VGA decode on video cards being passed through to the guest.


----------

